# Sudden nervous/anxious behavior



## Cactusfriend (Oct 29, 2014)

Charlie and I recently moved about a month ago and he has done wonderfully with the transition! However yesterday evening he suddenly began to be extremely nervous and anxious when being held. He's never done this before and he was fine in the morning. 

Day before (Wednesday) : first day back in room as I recently painted and he spent the day and night outside of it because of fumes, it was dry and not smelly anymore. He had a bath, and he often scratches his face and so I disinfected it as I usually do with hibitane (being careful not to get it in his eye) he got a clean cage and he was fine and was a happy hog. 

Next Morning (Thursday): he had ran on his wheel all night, at his food, played with his toys and in the morning was a happy hog

Same day evening (Thursday): 
Acting like something was going to eat him, running away, nervous noises, pooping and peeing. Hisses and clicks, huffing, quills mostly down, not trying to bite. 

(I had just got back from beach plans only washed my hands so I thought it was my smell and so I showered and he acted the same afterwards) 

Next morning (Friday): at night was running on wheel eating etc, all fine, in morning he was the same very anxious and nervous and trying to get away from me, almost fell off my bed. 

I'm really worried! Any advice?!


----------



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

It may just be getting used to his his new surroundings. Moving can be very stressful for both you and your hedgie. Give him some time and keep holding him. Maybe try putting him in a bonding pouch of blanket to hide in while he's out. If he is still acting stressed, there may be a problem. Make sure there isn't any visible problems with him. Is there any chance that he could be quilling? Hedgies can get very stressed when they are shedding and growing new quills. Do his poops look normal? Is he eating normally or drinking?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Are there any of those sonic rodent repeller units anywhere in the new place?

They emit a high frequency sound that can drive a hedgehog insane. 

Is there a light shining in the window at night or something disturbing his sleep? Maybe some sounds or light leaking in? 

Is the temperature in his cage the same? You do have a thermometer in his cage so that you know for sure. 

Has anyone else handled him? It almost sounds like he was dropped or hurt and is now afraid of being handled. If there is someone else around, they may be hurting him or disturbing him when you are not around.


----------

